# Help - ember tetra with white spot



## CaptainNemo (Jun 26, 2014)

So I have a 5 gal with 6 ember tetras, the tanks been up a few months now and I've had the fish about a month, they're full size and the water conditions are perfect, no nitrites/ammonia and very little nitrates with regular water changes, the pH is a little high for their ideal but there's nothing more I can do without using chemicals, the water params are stable. It's a low tech pretty well planted tank. I noticed during a water change two days ago one of my tetras wasn't getting out of the way of the gravel vac and thought it was odd but chocked it up to high nitrates or something out of whack with the water and went on with the change. Today when I was feeding them though I noticed a small white patch in front of the dorsal fin on one of the fish, it also isn't schooling as readily as the others and seems to be less aware of it's surroundings, but still goes for food as readily as the others and with the same enthusiasm. I would quarantine but I don't have a tank set up and I have to pack the fish to take with me to college wednesday. Does this sound like a disease I can treat? Should I take extra precautions when travelling or separate the fish in the mean time? Anything I can treat my tank with now?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it may be a fungus thing. If it is what my cardinals had, i would use api erythromycin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jun 26, 2014)

Should I add it to the tank itself or try and set up a hospital tank? and should I wait until I move the fish or do it tomorrow (I leave wednesday)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would just put it in the tank. Cuz as they stress it might spread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jun 26, 2014)

even with plants and invertebrates? Will it harm them? I hear a lot of contradictory info about shrimp and fish meds


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any move is stressful. So when the fish is stressed it may spread and become more of a problem. I dont think it will harm them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you think I should bag the sick fish separately from the healthy 5? My best guess now is it might be an infection from a scrape bc I added two moss 'meshes' about a week ago and they had suuuper sharp edges, I've since removed them but they had shifted out of place before I did and were in a place that the embers like to swim through, so I'm guessing it's an infected cut.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya it may be a cut. I would probably bag him with the others if it is a cut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

